# David Luiz "Ho rifiutato il Barcellona"



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2013)

"Ho rifiutato il Barcellona poco tempo fa, era arrivata un offerta ufficiale al club, ma ho scelto di rimanere al Chelsea e credo di aver fatto la scelta giusta".

io ci andavo di corsa...anche se è scarso giocava lo stesso con Piquè


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2013)

Secondo me non è scarso, magari in difesa avessimo questo qui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è scarso, magari in difesa avessimo questo qui.


Per i nostri standard è fortissimo, per gli alti livelli d'Europa è inadeguato.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per i nostri standard è fortissimo, per gli alti livelli d'Europa è inadeguato.


Si ha ancora grossi limiti, ma penso che con l'esperienza migliorerà.


----------



## runner (5 Settembre 2013)

secondo me è un centrocampista....

comunque è tutto tranne che scarso!!


----------



## Forza Pazzini (5 Settembre 2013)

Magari fosse arrivata da Via Turati


----------



## O Animal (5 Settembre 2013)

26 anni, non proprio giovanissimo. Forse era il momento giusto per cambiare. 
Probabilmente voleva far imparare ai figli l'inglese e giocare in Italia quando avrà 32/33 anni...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2013)

sarà che l'anno scorso ho visto pochissimo il Chelsea, ma questo 1-2 anni fa era veramente scandaloso


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Settembre 2013)

Ha fatto benissimo a rimanere in una difesa solida e compatta come quella del Chelsea.A Barcellona ormai viene ridicolizzato Piquè,figuriamoci lui.


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Ha fatto benissimo, e da noi sarebbe titolare inamovibile, ma credo in qualsiasi difesa di seria A


----------



## juventino (5 Settembre 2013)

Sopravvalutato come pochi. Considerato il suo livello ha fatto bene a restare con Mou, considerando che con lui tutti i giocatori rendono sempre al massimo.


----------



## Sesfips (5 Settembre 2013)

Per me è molto forte, altro che scarso. Alcune volte fa degli errori grossolani, però, secondo me, sarebbe titolare in qualsiasi squadra europea.


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sopravvalutato come pochi. Considerato il suo livello ha fatto bene a restare con Mou, considerando che con lui tutti i giocatori rendono sempre al massimo.



Eppure è uno dei centrali più bravi in circolazione, ma perchè negli ultimi anni c'è stata una moria generale del ruolo! 

10 anni fa uno cosi non sarebbe manco calcolato!


----------



## juventino (5 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eppure è uno dei centrali più bravi in circolazione, ma perchè negli ultimi anni c'è stata una moria generale del ruolo!
> 
> 10 anni fa uno cosi non sarebbe manco calcolato!



Esatto! A mio avviso uno come Bonucci (tutt'altro che un fenomeno) non ha nulla da invidiargli.


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2013)

Se penso a Maldini, Nesta, Cannavaro, Thuram che giocavano contemporaneamente nel panorama calcio... ne ho citati quattro ma ce ne sarebbero altri 3-4 sicuri... ma mi limito a quelli... com'è finito in basso il ruolo di centrale?! Io ora, Thiago Silva a parte, non vedo assolutamente fenomeni!


----------



## Doctore (6 Settembre 2013)

ho visto giocare spesso luiz...Lascia 1/2 regali agli avversari a partita.


----------



## Jino (6 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ho visto giocare spesso luiz...Lascia 1/2 regali agli avversari a partita.



Come tutti i difensori che ci sono in giro. Tranne il re, Thiagone.


----------



## Gnagnazio (6 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se penso a Maldini, Nesta, Cannavaro, Thuram che giocavano contemporaneamente nel panorama calcio... ne ho citati quattro ma ce ne sarebbero altri 3-4 sicuri... ma mi limito a quelli... com'è finito in basso il ruolo di centrale?! Io ora, Thiago Silva a parte, non vedo assolutamente fenomeni!



Raphael Varane è un fenomeno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Raphael Varane è un fenomeno.



sono più forti i difensori under 21 che questi degni anni 80 (tranne Thiago Silva)...penso a Marquinhos, Varane, De Sciglio, Alaba...già superiori ai vari Chiellini, Kompany, Marcelo, Hummels


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se penso a Maldini, Nesta, Cannavaro, Thuram che giocavano contemporaneamente nel panorama calcio... ne ho citati quattro ma ce ne sarebbero altri 3-4 sicuri... ma mi limito a quelli... com'è finito in basso il ruolo di centrale?! Io ora, Thiago Silva a parte, non vedo assolutamente fenomeni!



è cambiato soprattutto il modo di interpretare il ruolo, si preferisc un centrlae più bravo nell'impostazione ma che lascia a desiderare nella marcatura, mentre una volta non era cosi, i gol che vediamo prendere oggi una volta mai e poi mai li vedevi prendere..


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Settembre 2013)

Luiz mi sembra molto sopravvalutato.
Lascia come già detto da altri sempre qualche occasione agli avversari ogni partita.
Chiellini a mio avviso è più forte.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sono più forti i difensori under 21 che questi degni anni 80 (tranne Thiago Silva)...penso a Marquinhos, Varane, De Sciglio, Alaba...già superiori ai vari Chiellini, Kompany, Marcelo, Hummels



Sicuramente sono davvero molto talentuosi.
Chi ha uno di questi giovani se lo deve tenere stretto.
Per questo penso che vendere De Sciglio sarebbe una completa follia.
Per le caratteristiche che ha per me è il primo degli incedibili.
Quei 4 "ragazzotti" nel giro di un paio di anni formerebbero una difesa semplicemente illegale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Luiz mi sembra molto sopravvalutato.
> Lascia come già detto da altri sempre qualche occasione agli avversari ogni partita.
> Chiellini a mio avviso è più forte.
> 
> ...



concordo sia su David Luiz-Chiellini e pure sui 4 difensori...De Sciglio anche per me è incedibile...più di Balo e del Faraone


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2013)

David Luiz è sempre stato un buon centrale e basta, ma penso che con Di Matteo abbia raggiunto le migliori prestazioni, soprattutto in Champions.


----------



## Gnagnazio (6 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> concordo sia su David Luiz-Chiellini e pure sui 4 difensori...*De Sciglio anche per me è incedibile...più di Balo e del Faraone*



Non scherziamo...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo...



per me è come scegliere tra Maldini e Shevchenko...io scelgo Paolino


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se penso a Maldini, Nesta, Cannavaro, Thuram che giocavano contemporaneamente nel panorama calcio... ne ho citati quattro ma ce ne sarebbero altri 3-4 sicuri... ma mi limito a quelli... *com'è finito in basso il ruolo di centrale?! Io ora, Thiago Silva a parte, non vedo assolutamente fenomeni!*



come no? E Mexes e Zapata dove li metti?


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo...



Mettiamo caso che Mattia venga venduto a giugno. Quanti e quali giocatori con le sue caratteristiche e con la sua età disponibili sul mercato (non considerati incedibili) si possono prendere al suo posto? Aspetto una risposta


----------



## ROQ (8 Settembre 2013)

scarso? questo in italia **** in testa a chiunque e per distacco, è vero che fa qualche cappella ogni tanto, ma vi ricordate che noi abbiam Mexes si? che è uno dei migliori in italia... lol


----------



## Djici (8 Settembre 2013)

anche se non vi piace e comunque uno dei migliori difensori centrali del mondo.
fa certi errori... ma li fanno tutti a parte thiagone...

in fase unicamente difensiva e piu forte chiellini ma il brasiliano in fase di impostazione dovrebbe essere piu forte di qualsiasi centrocampista della nostra rosa a parte montolivo e kaka...

poi anche fisicamente e molto forte.


----------



## gabuz (8 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sopravvalutato come pochi. Considerato il suo livello ha fatto bene a restare con Mou, considerando che con lui tutti i giocatori rendono sempre al massimo.



E' stato astuto. Sai perché ha fatto bene a rimanere con Mou? Per la mentalità di gioco. Con Mou i difensori sono protetti e sembrano rendere al di sopra delle loro reali capacità (un esempio, Lucio). Al Barcellona avrebbe trovato una realtà opposta.


----------



## Marilson (8 Settembre 2013)

due rifiuti al barcellona, david luiz e thiago silva.. saranno contenti


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2013)

D'accordo su tutto tranne su Alaba, fuori dal Bayern non combinerebbe assolutamente nulla


----------

